# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل يوجد دليل على فضل حفظ القرآن الكريم عن ظهر قلب ؟

## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

هل يوجد دليل صريح قطعي الثبوت والدلالة على فضل حفظ القرآن الكريم عن ظهر قلب ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

عن عبد اللهِ بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ: «يُقَالُ لِصَاحِبِ الْقُرْآنِ: اقْرَأْ وَارْتَقِ وَرَتِّلْ كَمَا كُنْتَ تُرَتِّلُ في الدُّنْيَا، فَإنَّ مَنْزِلَتَكَ عِنْدَ آخِرِ آية تَقْرَؤُهَا». رواه أَبُو داود والترمذي، وقال: (حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ).قال بن القيم:وَيُؤْخَذ   مِنَ الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّهُ لَا يُنَالُ هَذَا الثَّوَابُ الْأَعْظَمُ إِلَّا مَنْ حَفِظَ الْقُرْآنَ وَأَتْقَنَ أَدَاءَهُ وَقِرَاءَتَهُ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ جَاءَ فِي الْأَثَرِ عِدَادُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ على قدر درج الجنة يقال للقارىء اقْرَأْ وَارْتَقِ الدَّرَجَ عَلَى قَدْرِ مَا تَقْرَأُ مِنْ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ فَمَنِ اسْتَوْفَى قِرَاءَةَ جَمِيعِ الْقُرْآنِ اسْتَوْلَى عَلَى أَقْصَى دَرَجِ الْجَنَّةِ وَمَنْ قرأ جزء مِنْهَا كَانَ رُقِيُّهُ مِنَ الدَّرَجِ عَلَى قَدْرِ ذَلِكَ فَيَكُونُ مُنْتَهَى الثَّوَابِ عِنْدَ مُنْتَهَى الْقِرَاءَةِ

----------


## بشير بركات

أحسنت الاستدلال يا أخي الحفيشي.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

ألا يشمل هذا الحديث من يقرأ القرآن قراءة من غير حفظ ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

> ألا يشمل هذا الحديث من يقرأ القرآن قراءة من غير حفظ ؟


تتوقف الإجابة على أنه يوم القيامة هل يوجد مصحف سيقرأ منه..فالحديث فيه الأمر بالقراءة..فبالتأ  كيد أنه لمن حفظ فقط لإنه سيقرأ من حفظه إذ لا يوجد مصحف سيقرأ منه يوم القيامة ولو كان يوجد مصحف إذا لا فائدة من الحديث فالكل سيقرأ منه ويصل لإعلى درجة..

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خير.

----------


## نبض السلف

قوله تعالى: (بَلْ هُوَ آياتٌ بَيِّناتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ) [العنكبوت/ 49] على أحد التفسيرين.
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: "أَيْ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ فِي الدَّلَالَةِ عَلَى الْحَقِّ أَمْرًا وَنَهْيًا وَخَبَرًا، يَحْفَظُهُ الْعُلَمَاءُ يَسَّرَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ حِفْظًا وَتِلَاوَةً وَتَفْسِيرًا، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ [الْقَمَرِ: 40] وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا وَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ مَا آمَنَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ الْبَشَرُ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الَّذِي أُوتِيتُهُ وَحْيًا أَوْحَاهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيَّ، فَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ أَكْثَرَهُمْ تَابِعًا» «1» وَفِي حَدِيثِ عِيَاضِ بْنِ حِمَارٍ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: «إِنِّي مُبْتَلِيكَ وَمُبْتَلٍ بِكَ، وَمُنْزِلٌ عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا لَا يَغْسِلُهُ الْمَاءُ، تَقْرَؤُهُ نَائِمًا ويقظانا» «2» أَيْ لَوْ غَسَلَ الْمَاءُ الْمَحَلَّ الْمَكْتُوبَ فِيهِ لما احتيج إلى ذلك المحل، لأنه قد جاء من الْحَدِيثِ الْآخَرِ «لَوْ كَانَ الْقُرْآنُ فِي إِهَابٍ ما أحرقته النار» «3» ولأنه مَحْفُوظٌ فِي الصُّدُورِ مُيَسَّرٌ عَلَى الْأَلْسِنَةِ، مُهَيْمِنٌ عَلَى الْقُلُوبِ، مُعْجِزٌ لَفْظًا وَمَعْنَى، وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ فِي صِفَةِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ أَنَاجِيلُهُمْ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ.
وَاخْتَارَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ «4» : أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: بَلْ هُوَ آياتٌ بَيِّناتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ بَلِ الْعِلْمُ بِأَنَّكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ كِتَابًا، وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعَلَمَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ..".

(1) أخرجه البخاري في الاعتصام باب 1، وفضائل القرآن باب 1، ومسلم في الإيمان حديث 239.
(2) أخرجه مسلم في الجنة حديث 63، وأحمد في المسند 4/ 162.
(3) أخرجه أحمد في المسند 4/ 151، 155.
(4) تفسير الطبري 10/ 153

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما شاء الله توجيهات نيّرة واستدلالات بيّنة
وفّقكم الله جميعا

----------


## محمد أوفاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمهذه مشاركة نشرت في موقع الألوكة حول موضوع: معنى الماهر بالقرآن،وهي لأبي البراء الفلسطيني،يمكن أن تفيدك في هذا الموضوع:اختلف أهل العلم في تحديد معنى "الماهر بالقرآن" هل تطلق على الحافظ المتقن لحفظه فلا يكادُ يخطئ في سَرْده الغيبي أم تطلق على متقن التلاوة وإن لم يكن حافظا للقرآن كله؟ بمعنى أخر: هل المراد إتقان التلاوة بالأحكام أو إتقان الحفظ للقرآن؟ وقبل بيان القول الراجح الذي أراه صوابا في هذه المسألة, نطوف بكم على أقوال العلماء المختلفة, في هذه المسألة ,وفي الإطلاع عليه مزيد فوائد: قال النووي رحمه الله : "وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَتَتَعْتَع فِيهِ, فَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَرَدَّد فِي تِلاوَته, لِضَعْفِ حِفْظه ,فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ : أَجْر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ , وَأَجْر بِتَتَعْتُعِهِ فِي تِلاوَته وَمَشَقَّته اهـ . ويقول الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري: قَوْله ( بَاب قَوْل النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَاهِر ) "أَيْ الْحَاذِق وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ هُنَا جَوْدَة التِّلَاوَة مَعَ حُسْنِ الْحِفْظ . قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ الْمَاهِر : الْحَاذِق وَأَصْله الْحِذْق بِالسِّبَاحَةِ ، قَالَهُ الْهَرَوِيُّ وَالْمُرَاد بِالْمَهَارَةِ بِالْقُرْآنِ جَوْدَة الْحِفْظ وَجَوْدَة التِّلَاوَة مِنْ غَيْر تَرَدُّد فِيهِ لِكَوْنِهِ يَسَّرَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ كَمَا يَسَّرَهُ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَة فَكَانَ مِثْلهَا فِي الْحِفْظ وَالدَّرَجَة" . وفي شرح ابن بطال لصحيح البخاري -وهو شرح مفيدٌ فيه فوائد غير مذكورة في الفتح -: "قال المهلب: المهارة بالقرآن: جودة التلاوة له بجودة الحفظ، فلا يتلعثم فى قراءته، ولا يتغير لسانه بتشكك في حرف أو قصة مختلفةِ النصِ، وتكون قراءته سمحة بتيسير الله له كما يسره على الملائكة الكرام البررة، فهو معها في مثل حالها من الحفظ، وتيسير التلاوة، وفى درجة الأجر إن شاء الله، فيكون بالمهارة عنده كريمًا برًا، وكأن البخاري أشار بهذه الترجمة وما ضَمَّنها من الأحاديث في حُسن الصوت، إلى أنَّ الماهر بالقرآن هو الحافظ له مع حسن الصوت به ، ألا تراه أدخل بأثر ذِكر الماهر قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - « زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم » فأحال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الأصوات التي تتزين بها التلاوة في الأسماع، لا الأصوات التي تمجها الأسماع لإنكارها، وجفائها على حاسة السمع، وتألمها بقرع الصوت المنكر وقد قال تعالى: {إِنَّ أَنكَرَ الأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ} [لقمان: 19] لجهارته والله أعلم وشدة قرعه للسمع، وفى إتباعه أيضًا لهذا المعنى بقوله: « ما أذن الله لشيء ما أذن لنبي حسن الصوت بالقرآن » ما يقوى قولنا ويشهد له، وقد تقدم في فضائل القرآن، ونزيده هاهنا وضوحًا، فنقول: إن الجهر المراد في قوله: « يجهر به » هو إخراج الحروف فى التلاوة عن مساق المحادثة بالأخبار، بإلذاذ أسماعهم بحسن الصوت وترجيعه لا الجهر المنهي عنه الجافي على السامع، كما قال عز وجل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : {وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً} [الإسراء: 110]، وكما قال تعالى في النبي: {وَلاَ تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ} [الحجرات: 2]، وقوله: {أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ} [الحجرات: 2]، دليل أن رفع الصوت على المتكلم بأكثر من صوته من الأذى له، والأذى خطيئة. .......... فيضاعف الأجر لمن يشتد عليه حفظ القرآن فيعطى بكل حرف عشرون حسنة، ولأجر الماهر أضعاف هذا إلى ما لا يعلم مقداره؛ لأنه مساوٍ للسفرة الكرام البررة، وهم الملائكة » وفى هذا تفضيل الملائكة على بني آدم، وقد تقدم. ............ قال المهلب: وأما حديث عائشة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقرأ القرآن ورأسه في حجرها وهى حائض، ففيه معنى ما ترجم به من معنى المهارة بالقرآن؛ لأنه كان قد يسرّ الله عليه قراءته حتى كان يقرأه على كل أحواله لا يحتاج أن يتهيأ له بقعود، ولا بإحضار حفظه؛ لاستحكامه فيه، فلا يخاف عليه توقفًا؛ فلذلك كان يقرؤه راكبًا وماشيًا وقاعدًا وقائمًا ولا يتأهب لقوة حفظه ومهارته - صلى الله عليه وسلم –" ويقول ابن الجوزي في "غريب الحديث" له "الماهِر بالقرآنِ وهو الحاذِقُ بالقراءةِ " ويقول السيوطي في "الديباج على صحيح مسلم" 2/396 "الماهر بالقرآن المراد به هو الحاذق الكامل الحفظ الذي لا يتوقف ولا يشق عليه القراءة لجودة حفظه .... والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه هو الذي يتردد في تلاوته لضعف حفظه له أجران أجر بالقراءة وأجر بمشقته" ويقول صاحب "فيض القدير"6/336 "(الماهر بالقرآن) أي الحاذق به الذي لا يتوقف ولا يشق عليه قراءته لجودة حفظه وإتقانه ورعاية مخارجه بسهولة من المهارة وهي الحذق" ويقول العيني في "عمدة القاري": "والماهر الحاذق المراد به هنا جودة التلاوة مع حسن الحفظ" ويقول صاحب "مرقاة المفاتيح" :ملا علي قاري "الماهر بالقرآن أي الحاذق من المهارة وهي الحذق جاز أن يريد به جودة الحفظ أو جودة اللفظ وأن يريد به كليهما وأن يريد به ما هو أعم منهما .وقال الطيبي: هو الكامل الحفظ الذي لا يتوقف في القراءة ولا يشق عليه. قال الجعبري في وصف أئمة القراءة :كل من أتقن حفظ القرآن ,وأدمن درسه, وأحكم تجويد ألفاظه ,وعلم مباديه ,ومقاطعه, وضبط رواية قراءته ,وفهم وجوه إعرابه, ولغاته ,ووقف على حقيقة اشتقاقه, وتصريفه ,ورسخ في ناسخه, و منسوخه وأخذ حظا وافرا من تفسيره وتأويله وصان نقله عن الرأي وتحافى عن مقايس العربية ووسعته السنة ,وجلله الوقار ,وغمره الحياء ,وكان عدلا, متيقظا, ورعا, معرضا عن الدنيا, مقبلا على الآخرة, قريبا من الله ,فهو الإمام الذي يُرجع إليه ويُعوَّلُ عليه ويُقتدى بأقواله ويُهتدى بأفعاله: مع السفرة" ويقول صاحب "التيسير شرح الجامع الصغير" للمناوي "الماهر بالقرآن ) أي الحاذق به الذي لا تشق عليه قراءته لجودة حفظه واتقانه" ويقول العراقي في "طرح التثريب" بعد شرحه لحديث هَمَّامٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { خُفِّفَ عَلَى دَاوُد صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْقِرَاءَةُ فَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ بِدَابَّتِهِ تُسْرَجُ فَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُسْرَجَ دَابَّتُهُ وَكَانَ لَا يَأْكُلُ إلَّا مِنْ عَمَلِ يَدِهِ } رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ . الْمُرَادُ بِتَخْفِيفِ الْقِرَاءَةِ عَلَى دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ تَيْسِيرُهَا وَتَسْهِيلُهَا وَخِفَّةُ لِسَانِهِ بِهَا حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ فِي الزَّمَنِ الْيَسِيرِ مَا لَا يَقْرَؤُهُ غَيْرُهُ فِي الزَّمَنِ الْكَثِيرِ مَعَ التَّرَسُّلِ ، وَإِعْطَاءِ كُلِّ حَرْفٍ وَمِنْ تَخْفِيفِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَتَسْهِيلِهَا لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مَا فِي قَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ { الْمَاهِرُ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَعَ السَّفَرَةِ الْكِرَامِ الْبَرَرَةِ } ، وَاَلَّذِي يَقْرَؤُهُ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِ شَاقٌّ لَهُ أَجْرَانِ ، وَبِسَبَبِ تَخْفِيفِ الْقِرَاءَةِ تَيَسَّرَ لِكَثِيرٍ مِنْ صَالِحِي هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ التِّلَاوَةِ مَا عَسِرَ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ ويقول الشوكاني في "تحفة الذاكرين" "قوله ماهر به أي حاذق في حفظه وتلاوته لا يتوقف ولا يتردد عند التلاوة ولا يشق عليه قراءته لجودة حفظه وحسن أدائه" وفي حاشية السندي على ابن ماجه7/171 قَوْله ( الْمَاهِر بِالْقُرْآنِ ) "أَيْ الْحَاذِق بِقِرَاءَتِهِ" ومن الأسئلة الموجهة للجنة الدائمة : الفتوى رقم 6292 السؤال : أقرأ القرآن ولا أستطيع حفظه هل لي أجر على هذا ؟ الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه . . وبعد : الجواب : الذي يقرأ القرآن ويتدبره ويعمل به يثاب عليه وإن لم يحفظه ، ففي الحديث عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : صحيح البخاري تفسير القرآن (4653),صحيح مسلم صلاة المسافرين وقصرها (798),سنن الترمذي فضائل القرآن (2904),سنن أبو داود الصلاة (1454),سنن ابن ماجه الأدب (3779),مسند أحمد بن حنبل (6/98),سنن الدارمي فضائل القرآن (3368). الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة ، والذي يقرأ ويتعتع فيه ، وهو عليه شاق له أجران . وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عضو ... عضو ... نائب رئيس اللجنة ... الرئيس عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز "مجلة البحوث الإسلامية" ويقول الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين: "فإذا كان الإنسان باستطاعته أن يقرأ القرآن من هذه الصحف المعرّبة المشكولة ولو شقَّ عليه ذلك ولو تتعتع فيه فإنه يجوز له أن يفعل وإن لم يكن له قارئ يُقرئه وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أنه قال (الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه وهو عليه شاق له أجران) فأنت أخي السائل اقرأ القرآن وتهجه حرفا حرفا وكلمة كلمة مع إتقان الحركات والسكنات وهذا كافٍ وفيه خير عظيم ولك مع المشقة أجران كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم " والراجح – والله تعالى أعلم-أن المراد الحافظ المتقن لحفظه الذي سهل عليه استذكار القرآن والدليل صريح ونص في المسألة ففي صحيح البخاري برقم 4937 - حَدَّثَنَا آدَمُ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ زُرَارَةَ بْنَ أَوْفَى يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ « مَثَلُ الَّذِى يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ وَهْوَ حَافِظٌ لَهُ مَعَ السَّفَرَةِ الْكِرَامِ ، وَمَثَلُ الَّذِى يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ وَهْوَ يَتَعَاهَدُهُ وَهْوَ عَلَيْهِ شَدِيدٌ ، فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ » . والشاهد منه زيادة : "وَهْوَ حَافِظٌ لَهُ" وقد ورد الحديث عند أحمد وفي مسند أحمد(6/110 ) ثنا أسود بن عامر قال ثنا شعبة عن قتادة قال سمعت زرارة بن أوفى يحدث عن سعد بن هشام عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (مثل الذي يقرا القرآن ويتعاهده وهو عليه شديد فله أجران قال ومثل الذي يقرا القرآن وهو حافظ مثل السفرة الكرام البررة). وفي التفسير من "سنن سعيد بن منصور" ثنا عبدالرحمن بن زياد عن شعبة عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن سعد بن هشام الأنصاري عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" مثل الذي يقرأ القرآن وهو له حافظ مثل السفرة الكرام البررة ومثل الذي يقرؤه وليس بحافظ وهو عليه شديد وهو يتعاهده فله أجران." ومما زادني فرحا أني وقفت على كلام للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في هذه المسألة يؤيد ما ذكرت, حيث قال بعد تخريجه لحديث عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأ بها " والحديث في السلسلة الصحيحة (5/281) برقم 2240 ، قال بعده : ( واعلم أن المراد بقوله : " صاحب القرآن " حافظه عن ظهر قلب على حد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله . . أي أحفظهم ، فالتفاضل في درجات الجنة إنما هو على حسب الحفظ في الدنيا ، وليس على حسب قراءته يومئذ واستكثاره منها كما توهم بعضهم ، ففيه فضيلة ظاهرة لحافظ القرآن ، لكن بشرط أن يكون حفظه لوجه الله تبارك وتعالى ، وليس للدنيا والدرهم والدينار ، وإلا فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أكثر منافقي أمتي قراؤها ) انتهى . فيا حفظةَ كتابِ الله , ليست المسألة في أنكم تُتقنون التلاوةَ, المسألة أيضا في إتقان الحفظ .....كثيرا ما أسألُ الشبابَ الحفظةَ هل أنت حافظٌ للقرآن؟ أم حفظتَ؟ حافظ: يعني يقرأ من أيِّ موضعٍ بلا مراجعة الآن ! أمَّا حفظتَ: كنتَ حافظا في زمانِ ووقتِ حفظك القديم, والآن لا تستطيع القراءةَ إلا بعد المراجعة ولو اليسيرة من المصحف!! تنبيه: لا يفهمنَّ أحدٌ من كلامي أنني أزهد في تعلم أحكام التجويد, لا, لا, أحكام التجويد مهمة وتعلُّمها واجبٌ كما يقول الشيخ الألباني ونقل كلامه الشيخ الدكتور:محمد موسى نصر في رسالة عن هذا الموضوع سماها"القول المفيد في وجوب التجويد" ص26 هذا كتبته على عجالة, عندما أحببتُ معرفة كلام أهل العلم على هذا الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خير ومشاركتك مفيدة لي جداً .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القراءة في الصدر الأول الحفظ  لا القراءة المجردة 

فضل قراءة القرآن الوقفات الآتية  اعداد : احمد السيد على 

*الوقفة الأولى معنى قراءة القرآن* 
بتتبع الآيات والأحاديث الواردة في فضل قراءة القرآن يتضح أن لفظ القراءة من قبيل المشترك اللفظي فتشمل 
القراءة من المصحف 
القراءة من الحفظ 
القراءة عن طريق المدارسة 
تشمل الثلاثة 
 القراءة عن طريق المطالعة

ذكرت القراءة في القرآن والسنة بمعنى المطالعة والدليل على ذلك من الآتي 
أ  قال تعالى وَلَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا  كِتَابًا نَقْرَؤُهُ الإسراء ، وقال تعالى اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى  بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا الإسراء ، وقال فَأَمَّا مَنْ  أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ  الحاقة 
ب عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال «من سره أن يحب الله  ورسوله فليقرأ في المصحف» أخرجه ابن عدي في الكامل وحسنه الألباني في  الصحيحة 

*القراءة بمعنى الحفظ*
ذكرت القراءة بمعنى الحفظ، والدليل على ذلك الآتي :
أ-  قال تعالى (سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى) "الأعلى" قال ابن كثير «وهذا  إخبار من الله تعالى ووعد منه له بأنه سيقرئه قراءة لا ينساها» اهـ 
ومعنى  «سنقرئك» أي سَنُحَفِّظُكَ القرآن فلا تنساه إذ أن النسيان يأتي في مقابلة  الحفظ، كما أن القراءة من المصحف لا يمكن أن يدخلها النسيان 
ب عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال «يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله تعالى» رواه مسلم 
«اقرؤهم» أي أحفظهم لكتاب الله، إذ أن الإمام في الصلاة يقرأ من حفظه وليس من المصحف 
ج-  وعن سهل بن سعد من حديث المرأة التي وهبت نفسها للنبي ، فقال رجل إن لم  يكن لك بها حاجة فزوجنيها، فقال بعد أن سأله عن مهر لها فلم يجد «ماذا معك  من القرآن؟» قال معي سورة كذا وسورة كذا وسورة كذا عدَّها قال «أتقرؤهن عن  ظهر قلب؟» قال نعم قال «اذهب فقد ملكتكها بما معك من القرآن» رواه البخاري 
فقوله «أتقرؤها عن ظهر قلب» معناه أتحفظهن عن ظهر قلب 
د  عن زيد بن ثابت الأنصاري رضي الله عنه، وكان ممن يكتب الوحي قال أرسل  إليَّ أبو بكر مقتل أهل اليمامة وعنده عمر، فقال أبو بكر إن عمر أتاني فقال  إن القتل قد استحر يوم اليمامة بالناس وإني أخشى أن يستحر القتل بالقراء  في المواطن فيذهب كثير من القرآن إلا أن تجمعوه، وإني لأرى أن تجمع القرآن  رواه البخاري 
ومعنى «القراء» الحفاظ. 
*القراءة بمعنى المدارسة والمعارضة*
أ-  قال تعالى اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ العلق ، وقال اقْرَأْ  وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ العلق ، وفي الحديث الطويل «فاجأه الحق وهو في غار  حراء فجاء الملك فيه فقال اقرأ قال رسول الله فقلت ما أنا بقارئ قال فأخذني  فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال أقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فغطني  الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فغطني  الثالثة حتى بلغ مني الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ حتى بلغ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ » 
وجه الدلالة أن النبي كان  أميًا لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ولذلك رد على جبريل عليه السلام بقوله «ما أنا  بقارئ»، ثم قرأ على جبريل بعد ذلك القرآن.
فالمدارسة أن يقرأ على غيره ويقرأ غيره عليه ويتعلم معانيه وأحكامه.
ب-  وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال كان رسول الله أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما  يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه  القرآن، فلرسول الله أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة رواه البخاري ومسلم.
جـ- وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي قال «إن جبريل كان يعارضني القرآن كل سنة مرة، وإنه عارضني العام مرتين ».
والمراد يستعرضه ما أقرأه إياه، فالمعارضة مفاعلة من الجانبين، كأن كلاً منهما كان تارة يقرأ والآخر يستمع 
القراءة بالمعاني الثلاثة السابقة.
ذكرت القراءة ويراد بها أي من المعاني الثلاثة السابقة، الدليل على ذلك.
أ-  قوله تعالى فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ النحل ، فمن قرأ من المصحف ومن قرأ من حفظه، ومن  قرأ ويردد خلف آخر، عليه أن يستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم قبل القراءة. 
ب-  عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله «من قرأ حرفًا من  كتاب الله فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها» رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني  فهذه تشمل القارئ من المصحف، ومن حفظه، ومن يردد خلف آخر عن طريق المدارسة  والمعارضة.

منقول
http://forum.kooora.com/f.aspx?t=29368841

----------


## خالد الدرملى

السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم : عبد العزيز
أظن أنك تسئل عن دليل وجوب الحفظ وليس فضل الحفظ كما جاء فى السؤال لأن فضل الحفظ معلوم لايحتاج الى دليل فالقران والسنة النبوية فيهما النصوص الكثيرة التى تذكر فضل الحافظ لكتاب الله .
أما أدلة الوجوب فنحن نستدل عليها من النصوص فمثلا عندما يقول المولى عز وجل ( والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما ) 64 الفرقان ، كيف سيبيت هؤلاء لربهم من غير أن يكون القرآن فى صدورهم ، ومثل ذلك كثير فى القران ، ونحن نعلم أن الرسول الكريم المكرم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان يراجع القرآن على جبريل كل عام مرة وراجعة مرتين فى العام الذى قبض فيه ، ونحن نعلم كما يعلم الجميع أن الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان لايقرأ ولايكتب فمن أين كان يراجع ؟ طبعا كان يقرأ مما فى صدره  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ونحن مأمورون أن نتخذ رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أسوة بنص القرآن ( لقد كان لكم فى رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر ) 21 الأحزاب ، وهذا أمر من الله ولكنه فى شكل توجيه لطيف ، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------

